# Laufwerksbezeichnung herausfinden?



## Suchfunktion (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe in meinem Notebook einen CF-Card-Adapter (CF -> PCMCIA) um meine cf-karten als Festplaztte benutzen zu koennen.

Wie kann ich jetzt unter Linux (Konsole; Debian Sarge) erkennen, welche Bezeichnung die Festplatte hat?
Also z.B. ob hda1, sdc5, oder wie auch immer?

Danke.


//Nachtrag:
Hat sich schon erledigt.. wird automatisch angezeigt, wenn man waehrend des betriebes die Karte rausnimmt und wieder reinsteckt!

Trotzdem danke.


----------

